# Help choosing a ride?



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been zooming around the mountain on my snowboard all season long and now that the season is coming to a close I began to wonder what is next for me as I LOVE THE SNOW and always hate to see it go. Then a few fellow AZers suggested mountain biking, of couse the first thing that came to mind is "yeah sounds fun maybe I will just head up to the local walmart and pick one up to ride"......I was quickly told that would be a BIG mistake! I am a total newb when it comes to REAL MTN biking but loved riding my bike all over the place a few years back and would love to get into some more intense trail riding and such. I am looking for any suggestions anyone might have for a good starter bike that is not too stock but also not too over the top as I am pretty rough on equipment and dont want it to be too cheap but also not too expensive.....here is a breakdown of you may need to know to make any suggestions:

-I am 5'7" and about 160 lbs (give or take)
-want to spend prob no more than 600 but prob around 400-500
-I want to be able to ride trails as well as some road riding (Kinda want something to slay it all)
-Are disc brakes the best way to go? (I love goin fast...but wanna be able to stop when in trouble LOL)
-Single, Dual, or No suspension...(assuming no suspension is a no go )
-New or Used/Craigslist (Sketchy on used unless I got it from someone I could trust since I would not know what to look for, but would buy from a fellow AZer should they have a spare?)

I really know NOTHING in detail about this sport other than hang on and pedal so any info or heads up on a good place to snap up a bike would be super appreciated...I'm a blank slate looking for help to find a way to enjoy my summer months on the mountains as well.

Thanks in advance AZ


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

http://newingtonbike.com/product/felt-bicycles-q520-74822-1.htm

Just found this one.....thoughts?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2011)

It's not an awful bike, but might only last a season of real trail riding. I would try and up your budget to around $700 to $800 if you want to buy from a bike shop. IMO that's the price point of a good upper end entry level bike that will last. If you buy online from a company like IBEX or BikesDirect you can get as much bike as an $800 bike from a shop. You just take a gamble on sizing.

Tell you what, I have two bikes. You are more than welcome to join me on an easy ride sometime to see if you really like MTBg. Once you really know what it's like it may be easier to spend a little more. Or you may hate it and you just saved yourself $500.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 15, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> It's not an awful bike, but might only last a season of real trail riding. I would try and up your budget to around $700 to $800 if you want to buy from a bike shop. IMO that's the price point of a good upper end entry level bike that will last. If you buy online from a company like IBEX or BikesDirect you can get as much bike as an $800 bike from a shop. You just take a gamble on sizing.
> 
> Tell you what, I have two bikes. You are more than welcome to join me on an easy ride sometime to see if you really like MTBg. Once you really know what it's like it may be easier to spend a little more. Or you may hate it and you just saved yourself $500.



Jonnypoach is still riding his POS bike he got from the dump, he never did anything to that  trek hardtail greg gave him..Let me see if hes gonna do anything with it..I think it needs a little work

steveo


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> It's not an awful bike, but might only last a season of real trail riding. I would try and up your budget to around $700 to $800 if you want to buy from a bike shop. IMO that's the price point of a good upper end entry level bike that will last. If you buy online from a company like IBEX or BikesDirect you can get as much bike as an $800 bike from a shop. You just take a gamble on sizing.
> 
> Tell you what, I have two bikes. You are more than welcome to join me on an easy ride sometime to see if you really like MTBg. Once you really know what it's like it may be easier to spend a little more. Or you may hate it and you just saved yourself $500.



LOVE the idea, we just gotta get a when and where all setup, I live in New Hartford, CT and have Wed and Thurs off, when I'm working I work nights leaving for work around 2 or 3pm. So hopefully we can work something out...



powhunter said:


> Jonnypoach is still riding his POS bike he got from the dump, he never did anything to that  trek hardtail greg gave him..Let me see if hes gonna do anything with it..I think it needs a little work
> 
> steveo



Not afraid of a lil work, just might need the info on how to do it or whats needed, but that could be a way to go.

These are exactally the kind of posts I was looking for....AZ is a great community:razz: and I am STOKED to be a part of it.....keep it comin cuz the tax refund is getting back soon and will be burning a hole in my pocket!!!!:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> It's not an awful bike, but might only last a season of real trail riding. I would try and up your budget to around $700 to $800 if you want to buy from a bike shop. IMO that's the price point of a good upper end entry level bike that will last. If you buy online from a company like IBEX or BikesDirect you can get as much bike as an $800 bike from a shop. You just take a gamble on sizing.



I agree with pretty much everything said here.

On the bike posted above I wouldn't expect too much good out of that fork in particular.  The rest of the bike would probably be okay.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a 200?(come on Bvibert help me out) Specialized Rockhopper I'm looking to sell since I don't ride it any more. It's nothing special, but will at least get on something to see if you want to spend the more money on something better.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2011)

Trails still need a couple of weeks to dry out. But once they do we can hook up for a ride. I live in W Mass but ride in CT allot. The West Hartford Rez would be a good spot once it dries or Penwood in Simsbury which dries really quick. We could also do Nass as it has some good easier loops.

The bike I was thinking you could use is my HT, but it only has 9 gears and may be hard for you on the climbs. I have no problem letting you ride my FS rig, but that may be very bad for your wallet


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a 200?(come on Bvibert help me out) Specialized Rockhopper I'm looking to sell since I don't ride it any more. It's nothing special, but will at least get on something to see if you want to spend the more money on something better.



2005:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2005&spid=21458

Nice bike, probably slightly better fork than that Felt listed above.  It would make a fine first bike to see if you're into it.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2011)

I just saw that your only 5'-7" tall. My FS rig will be too big for you, but you might be able to ride my HT as it has really low stand over.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a 200?(come on Bvibert help me out) Specialized Rockhopper I'm looking to sell since I don't ride it any more. It's nothing special, but will at least get on something to see if you want to spend the more money on something better.



How much? If this is a good fit for me it may be the answer to my no bike problem....


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Trails still need a couple of weeks to dry out. But once they do we can hook up for a ride. I live in W Mass but ride in CT allot. The West Hartford Rez would be a good spot once it dries or Penwood in Simsbury which dries really quick. We could also do Nass as it has some good easier loops.
> 
> The bike I was thinking you could use is my HT, but it only has 9 gears and may be hard for you on the climbs. I have no problem letting you ride my FS rig, but that may be very bad for your wallet



I'm down for a ride wherever you feel is best I have no problems driving to ride! As far as it only having 9 gears I should be ok I feel Im pretty fit from 50+ days of snowboarding this season and tons of longboarding this last summer (9+ Mile rides)


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a 17" frame and I'm 5-8 so it should fit you. It was my back up bike and the deraileurs and brakes were adjusted last season. The bike has 100-150 miles on it and does need a new seat, my ass bent the rails a little. $150 or bo.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It's a 17" frame and I'm 5-8 so it should fit you. It was my back up bike and the deraileurs and brakes were adjusted last season. The bike has 100-150 miles on it and does need a new seat, my ass bent the rails a little. $150 or bo.



wish i'd done something like this rather than buy brand new for my first bike.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2011)

Tim, you think Nepaug might be a bit much for an intro ride?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It's a 17" frame and I'm 5-8 so it should fit you. It was my back up bike and the deraileurs and brakes were adjusted last season. The bike has 100-150 miles on it and does need a new seat, my ass bent the rails a little. $150 or bo.



could you part with it for around 100, that way I can get it tuned, get a full face helmet, ect...? I assume that its not too beat up and can take some more abuse from a totally new rider?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

The shop went over it last summer(probably 20 miles on it since) when my other bike had warranty issues. $125


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

125 sounds reasonable! Consider it sold my friend...cant beat 125!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

And I can even deliver it Saturday since you live near Sundown.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sure I should be getting my taxes back this FRI so it would be perfect and I WILL be at sundown Sat...I will keep you updated on wether or not the money gets deposited in time.....This make me feel a bit better about the upcomming rains/warm weather....


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Sure I should be getting my taxes back this FRI so it would be perfect and I WILL be at sundown Sat...I will keep you updated on wether or not the money gets deposited in time.....This make me feel a bit better about the upcomming rains/warm weather....



Cory - once Nass dries out, I'll take you for an easy cruise. I haven't been on my bike since early August. Or was it July? Can't remember. Either way, I'll need to start out slow and easy. The Burlington (Nass) trail heads are probably 20 minutes for you. You seem like a stuntry kinda guy. If you decide to go that route, Nepaug will be like 6 or 7 minutes for you.

Hey - need a bike rack? I have a Thule 3-bike (trunk style) I could sell you. It's like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Thule-962XT-Speedway-3-Bike-Trunk/dp/B0009XAMO2

$60 and it's yours.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> Cory - once Nass dries out, I'll take you for an easy cruise. I haven't been on my bike since early August. Or was it July? Can't remember. Either way, I'll need to start out slow and easy. The Burlington (Nass) trail heads are probably 20 minutes for you. You seem like a stuntry kinda guy. If you decide to go that route, Nepaug will be like 6 or 7 minutes for you.
> 
> Hey - need a bike rack? I have a Thule 3-bike (trunk style) I could sell you. It's like this:
> 
> ...



Just may have to do that as I have a Lincoln and a bike wont fit in there!!! and if the wife grabs a bike as well we will be good.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Just may have to do that as I have a Lincoln and a bike wont fit in there!!! and if the wife grabs a bike as well we will be good.



It's not going anywhere so no rush. Lemme know if/when you're ready. It's used, but still functional and decent. I think I might be missing a cradle or stabilizer, or both, but it's ready for 2 bikes at least....


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2011)

planb420 said:


> could you part with it for around 100, that way I can get it tuned, get a full face helmet, ect...? I assume that its not too beat up and can take some more abuse from a totally new rider?



No need for a full face helmet just yet. Those things really suck for anything other than full on DH / FR type stuff with very little actual pedaling. I would also recommend not doing anything too crazy / big on your new-to-you ride. It's a lower end XC rig and not meant for it's wheels to leave the ground too often.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Sure I should be getting my taxes back this FRI so it would be perfect and I WILL be at sundown Sat...I will keep you updated on wether or not the money gets deposited in time.....This make me feel a bit better about the upcomming rains/warm weather....



Let me know.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 16, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> No need for a full face helmet just yet. Those things really suck for anything other than full on DH / FR type stuff with very little actual pedaling. I would also recommend not doing anything too crazy / big on your new-to-you ride. It's a lower end XC rig and not meant for it's wheels to leave the ground too often.



Hopefully I dont break it...but if I do hopefully Im having fun when it happens!!!:razz:


----------



## planb420 (Mar 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> The shop went over it last summer(probably 20 miles on it since) when my other bike had warranty issues. $125



I know its a longshot but do you still have this avail, as I know we did not hook up last season....

If not I'm again in the market for a intro level Mtn bike to get out there and ride this season, anyone know a guy that knows a guy looking to sell then let this guy know :smile:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

planb420 said:


> I know its a longshot but do you still have this avail, as I know we did not hook up last season....
> 
> If not I'm again in the market for a intro level Mtn bike to get out there and ride this season, anyone know a guy that knows a guy looking to sell then let this guy know :smile:



I still have it, but it might be sold, will let you know if it falls thru.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I still have it, but it might be sold, will let you know if it falls thru.



no worries, if it falls through I should be good to purchase this Wed or Thurs if your down and now with the explorer it should be much easier to transport!


----------

